# Tatuaje Cabinet Havana Cazadores Cigar Review - The Best This Side of Cuba



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Simply a masterpiece - dark and oily. Very, very much like a Cuban. Flavor develops wonderfully and the nicotine is strong from the get-go. Age ...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Cabinet Havana Cazadores Cigar Review - The Best This Side of Cuba


----------

